# Handles for my old 'not a knife'



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 25, 2021)

@Eric Rorabaugh was kind enough to send me a specific piece of fibrous material for a particular named use. 
Here ya go


basic rough out

not a perfect fit to the steel but it was a good fit for my hand

scratched a line and rubbed with a pencil for visibility

steel shaper extraordinaire 






Finished product ready for epoxy. 
Will likely get several months wear out of these scales. This is a Fulton bros cleaver for those who can't quite zoom in far enough to read it...

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 25, 2021)

Looks good to me

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2021)

That looks good. 
I should redo my cleaver ine of these days. I have a crappy piece of oak on it right now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 12, 2021)

finally got it mounted. Used gorilla version of jb weld to get proper adhesion on the tang. Will have another round of filling and smoothing to level out the handle and steel joint. The original handle was very utilitarian in shape so I added a few curves for the heel of the hand and the finger grip area.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 12, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> That looks good.
> I should redo my cleaver ine of these days. I have a crappy piece of oak on it right now.


Maybe you can talk somebody out of a piece of stabilized awesomeness or a cast and colored section of wow-wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Maybe you can talk somebody out of a piece of stabilized awesomeness or a cast and colored section of wow-wood.


Bro, I have so much wood, I need to start using it....although, I like that cast wood idea. I think I may have something that would work. 
After Christmas though.....remind me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 13, 2021)

Good looking chopper. I have one I should do the same thing with.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 13, 2021)

It's very simple if using epoxies. Pins are a.little more trouble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 2, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Bro, I have so much wood, I need to start using it....although, I like that cast wood idea. I think I may have something that would work.
> After Christmas though.....remind me.


It is after Christmas. This is your reminder.
Almost too warm now isn't it? The liners are easy to replicate using a colored epoxy, thereby gluing it while being decorative. I used A black jbweld type epoxy. The 5 minute clear prefixing tubes can likely be colored using typical epoxy tints.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2022)

And so it is. Thanks man. I gotta get on this. I'm going to make a note for meself. I'll look for it tomorrow


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2022)

And yes...I totally forgot all about this.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2022)

Ok...I found it. Took off the old handle then realized I forgot to take a pic..

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 3, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...I found it. Took off the old handle then realized I forgot to take a pic..
> View attachment 225095


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 18, 2022)

Did you finish this in another thread that I missed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2022)

dag nabbit. I have been so preoccupied lately. It's on my little pull-out table right where that picture above was taken....still.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


>


I even have this email notification still saved in my inbox just to remind me, yet here we are empty-handed.
I'm sorry Frank. 

I really need to get into my shop soon. xmas is coming soon and I have nothing for that either.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 18, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> I even have this email notification still saved in my inbox just to remind me, yet here we are empty-handed.
> I'm sorry Frank.
> 
> I really need to get into my shop soon. xmas is coming soon and I have nothing for that either.


You need to step up and get the priorities lined up! Lol! 

Life certainly gets in the way of our intentions. Show us some pictures when its done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2022)

Ok. Started cleaning it up today on lunchtime...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------

